# Preventing Tren Sides



## TriniJuice (May 25, 2014)

What's your guys experience in doing this; This is what I've gathered so far..

1) It seems the #1 thing to prevent/lower sides w/Tren is FREQUENT INJECTIONS..
for instance w/Tren Ace it's best for everday or EOD injections rather than a m/w/f schedule and w/Tren E you should sub for e3d or eod injections rather than a sun/wed protocol

2) Tren-somnia can be easily controlled by taking sleeping pills
but I've tried sleeping pills (Unisom) and constant usage only led to sleep paralysis/VIVID nightmares and made my insomnia worse, It would take me 1.5days just to get 6-8hrs rest
A good sub for this would be to take Melatonin before bed, other supplements I found to help more with sleeping is 5-HTP and Valerian Root

3) Night Sweats can be subdued by more frequent injections (it's some scientific reasonings due to it being more stable or sum shxt i don't fuccN know, science is the number 1 killer of my brain cells)
Other than that, sleep on some towels with a fan or A.C. and wake up 2gainz

But than again I see tren side are overrated. ..


----------



## woodswise (May 25, 2014)

I love tren.  I feel like a superhero while on.  My sides are minimal -- a little tren somnia occasionally, and some sweating.  Also, I look amazing while on it.  Enuff said.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2014)

You should be considering how to "manage" or "cope" with the sides. There is no preventing them in most cases. Not speaking to things like your dick not working. I mean the nightmares, the insomnia, the crankiness, the gainzz, the sweats, the acne, the anxiety etc...


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> What's your guys experience in doing this; This is what I've gathered so far..
> 
> 2) Tren-somnia can be easily controlled by taking sleeping pills
> but I've tried sleeping pills (Unisom) and constant usage only led to sleep paralysis/VIVID nightmares and made my insomnia worse, It would take me 1.5days just to get 6-8hrs rest
> A good sub for this would be to take Melatonin before bed, other supplemts I found to help more with sleeping is 5-HTP and Valerian Root..



Here's what finally worked for me in the never-ending Battle of Trensomnia:

* ZMA 
* Melatonin (3-5 Mg)
* Valerian Root
* Diphenhydramine (25 Mg)
* Doxylamine Succinate (25 Mg)

This cocktail lets me fall asleep and keeps me from waking more than 2x per night.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 25, 2014)

I've been pinning 50mg daily, more like 65mg bc these fcking 5cc syringes are so big, so almost 450/week. I stopped test for 2wks before starting the tren and in that time my night sweats and insomnia got worse.

Since starting tren (today was 9th pin) my night sweats and insomnia are less intense than being on test only.... Even when I stopped the test for 2 weeks, I started getting a little acne on shoulders and back - Started tren and that has gone away too.. the fucck??


It's too early to know if this will continue, but I think my estrogen / androgen ratio is what messes with me


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'm glad I started my 1st Tren run off @ 600mg
> I knew the shxt was all hype...


That's not true. It's not all hype at all. Tren kicks the shit outta some guys. Ask bundy, he was feeling awesome on 800mg or whatever he was running for a while and then bamm he felt like ass with a bunch of sides. Tren is no joke. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should be considering how to "manage" or "cope" with the sides. There is no preventing them in most cases. Not speaking to things like your dick not working. I mean the nightmares, the insomnia, the crankiness, the gainzz, the sweats, the acne, the anxiety etc...



should've used one of those words, it would've best suited the topic...im used to saying preventative maintenance, but i'm preparing myself for the worst if it ever arises...
Cialis for BP, 3g NAC daily, and how to control bloodwork shxt that tren effects like HDL, LDL, ALT, and AST 



NbleSavage said:


> Here's what finally worked for me in the never-ending Battle of Trensomnia:
> 
> * ZMA
> * Melatonin (3-5 Mg)
> ...



Did you take this every night or was it only the nights you couldn't sleep, never heard of or saw those last 2ingredients (google time)


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Did you take this every night or was it only the nights you couldn't sleep, never heard of or saw those last 2 ingredients (google time)



Every night when running Tren. The last two named are the active ingredients in just about all OTC sleep aids. Diphenhydramine is in Nyquil (and now ZZquil or whatever the f#ck that new product is), Doxylamine is in Unisom. They're both essentially antihistamines. Most start with the Diphenhydramine alone & if that doesn't cut it then add the Doxylamine. Buy generics, save the $$.


----------



## Determined (May 26, 2014)

I just think you gotta pay to play.  Not saying you can go about it in a educated way though.  Tren a works best for me injected ED


----------



## stonetag (May 26, 2014)

I can deal with the few night sweats I get from tren a, I have been "on" about 8 wks now and am just shreaded the fuk up. It looks kind of funny being able to see abs on a bigger guy, I don't know why, and I'm not complaining. Night sweats...pffft! lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's not true. It's not all hype at all. Tren kicks the shit outta some guys. Ask bundy, he was feeling awesome on 800mg or whatever he was running for a while and then bamm he felt like ass with a bunch of sides. Tren is no joke. Hope it works well for you.



this is true i was using 600mg feeling good..by week 12 i felt like the walking dead..the sides are real and suck.I acted like a tough guy for awhile till the tren kicked my ass..now 400mg is my spot alot less sides


----------



## JAXNY (May 27, 2014)

The night sweats may be a bitch but it helps rip you up. I use soma occasionally for sleep. Its a muscle relaxer but it's good at knocking you out. Plus it helps if any muscle spasms or whatever. Less harmful or sides then the prescription sleep aids.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 27, 2014)

i ran 600/wk for almost 16 wks and can say my REM cycle was interrupted maybe a handful of times. The sweating and dreams didn't **** with me so bad, just the constant pissing from all the water i was downing


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> What dose of test do you guys normally run,
> I'm on 250mg



I've done the "Low test / High Tren" thing and it didn't work for me. I felt better running slightly more test than tren. My next blast will be 500 Mg test / 300 mg tren.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2014)

Sides were non existent when I ran low lest mediumish tren. Think it was 250 test 4-500 tren. Had bad bad sides when I did 500 of both.


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 27, 2014)

^^^ this, my last run was 600 tren and 300 test. Definetly had less sides than when I ran them equal or test at higher dosage than tren.


----------



## RISE (May 28, 2014)

Just ran test e and tren e for 3 months a couple months ago.  600 test and 400 tren, only sides I had were bacne and trensomnia.  About to run some test prop and tren ace soon.


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

The reason that your sides are minimized with more frequent injections is because those injections are less spread out at a lower volume. You will never achieve the peak plasma concentrations of less frequent injections because those injections are of higher volume. So, your gains will technically be less with more frequent injections. HOWEVER, I do believe that more frequent injections are best for Tren because minimizing sides is the key. Most people don't need as much tren as they think to make insane gains. 

You will never get rid of the trenmares, that is the one thing that remains, even at very low doses!


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

Also, sides are worse when test is ran at the same dosage or higher as tren because prolactin wreaks havoc in the presence of higher e2 levels. Prolactin affects more than just tits!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Also, sides are worse when test is ran at the same dosage or higher as tren because prolactin wreaks havoc in the presence of higher e2 levels. Prolactin affects more than just tits!



Not disagreeing with the theory, however this wasn't my experience. Running 200 Mg Test & 400 Mg Tren I felt toxic & lethargic. Bad insomnia & night sweats. When I increased my Test to 400 later in the same blast, I felt much better & actually got some sleep. I run caber when I run tren, so perhaps this mitigated the prolactin sides in my case.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 29, 2014)

my experience is this....either you get tren sides or you don't.


----------



## will (Jun 4, 2014)

I was running a gram of test and I believe 400 tren, maybe 600 (hell I dont remember) but only side I had was crazy dreams. When I came off tren for two weeks after a 10 week run (still running a gram a gram of test) that's when the insomnia hit me. I dont think I slept more than 20 hrs for an entire week and then everything went back to normal


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 4, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> my experience is this....either you get tren sides or you don't.



my experience too. Maybe some sweating but thats it for me. Great stuff in my book. Ive also done the low test relative to tren and not felt well on that.  400-600 of tren a week is nice for me but I have run higher. a gram of test with 600 of tren is something ive never been able to complain about. I know a lot of guys have nasty sides with tren. When I first started I was concerned Id get 2 weeks in and want to f*ck my grandmother and kill the dog but that never happened. Fortunately. I know some people who have run insane amounts of tren with no issues. Probably not necessary for most of us though.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 4, 2014)

I won't be running tren again. I had no increase in bp, only little night sweats, did get short tempered.

I took melatonin and zma at bed. Red yeast rice, coq10, garlic, 1g niacin, fish oil and mp liver aids.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 4, 2014)

will said:


> I was running a gram of test and I believe 400 tren, maybe 600 (hell I dont remember) but only side I had was crazy dreams. When I came off tren for two weeks after a 10 week run (still running a gram a gram of test) that's when the insomnia hit me. I dont think I slept more than 20 hrs for an entire week and then everything went back to normal



This is the worst Tren side IME - the god d#mned insomnia. I can manage the night sweats (got plenty of beach towels for that) and I don't really get agro on anything, but Brother I am hell on wheels when I don't get good sleep. 

When I cycled off Tren from my last blast, I noticed a marked difference in sleep quality within a week (this was having run Tren E too). 

I'll still go back to it...Tren is like that bad girl who does all the naughty stuff your proper girlfriend won't


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 6, 2014)

In the end of my 3rd week and been getting the legendary Trensomnia the past 3days, oh yea
I"ll sleep for 4/5hrs stay up for 2/3 than fall asleep for another hour depending on the time
Time to order savages remedy


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> In the end of my 3rd week and been getting the legendary Trensomnia the past 3days, oh yea
> I"ll sleep for 4/5hrs stay up for 2/3 than fall asleep for another hour depending on the time
> Time to order savages remedy



To the letter, here's what I run to fight insomnia when on Tren:

* Generic Doxylamine Sulfate @ 25Mg per night

* Generic Diphenhydramine @ 25 Mg per night

* Vitamin Shoppe's "Snooze-In" for the Melatonin, Valerian, Magnesium & Hops (one capsule per night)

* NOW brand's ZMA for addtl. zinc and magnesium (2 capsules per night)

Good luck, Mate. Insomnia is a cruel mistress. Hope you can tame her.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2014)

on another board everyone uses GW or cardarine (sarm) to help with the cardio issues?  

Anybody try that here?? Ill provide the GW if your already on tren.....


want to put it to a real test.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 10, 2014)

In the middle of my 4th week and everything things going good; endurance is up, been averaging more weight/reps than last week, mood is positive, no night sweats and no nightmares. ..only downside so far is the sleep but thats being fixed and I've been feeling tired but am easily able to push threw it and no noticeable changes in body composition that I'm able to tell
If all goes well during the 5th week, I"ll be upping the Tren dosage the beginning of week 6...


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2014)

Said fuk it and upped the Tren 2day
1g a week w/320mg Test C


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn that's a lot of tren bro. Even for me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn that's a lot of tren bro. Even for me.



yea it is.  shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't get it. If the cycle is going great why add more tren and risk it taking a turn for the worse?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't get it. If the cycle is going great why add more tren and risk it taking a turn for the worse?



Just pushing the limits;
Since I 1st started cycling I did everything text book/recommend
1st cycle was 500mg test 12wk
2cd cycle was 500mg test w/50mg Tbol
3rd cycle was 600mg test w/80mg Tbol
Now that I blastNcruise I wanted to do something that wasn't typical
I was actually hoping for sides for my own personal experience; thats y I started off with tren as my 1st run with a 19nor and w/the enanthate version as so I wouldn't be able to bail quick if I did get sides...personally I thought 600 was alot as 4/500 was the recommend dose but...all good things must come to an end lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Just pushing the limits;
> Since I 1st started cycling I did everything text book/recommend
> 1st cycle was 500mg test 12wk
> 2cd cycle was 500mg test w/50mg Tbol
> ...



I am almost wondering if your tren is dosed accurately. My last run with tren was at 700 and it was awesome/sucked. And I don't mind high doses. Good luck. In for some stories for this.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am almost wondering if your tren is dosed accurately. My last run with tren was at 700 and it was awesome/sucked. And I don't mind high doses. Good luck. In for some stories for this.



I'm definitely in for some stories and your experience as well. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am almost wondering if your tren is dosed accurately. My last run with tren was at 700 and it was awesome/sucked. And I don't mind high doses. Good luck. In for some stories for this.



Followed the hormone calculator to the T and tested my powders via labmax...I am only in the 4th week so I could be possibly setting myself up for knockout haahaha


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm in. Hopefully, you don't end up like Goose when you have to eject...

A gram of tren on your first tren run??? You are crazier then Dave Chapelle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm in. Hopefully, you don't end up like Goose when you have to eject...
> 
> *A gram of tren on your first tren run??? You are crazier then Dave Chapelle*.



like cocaine in a can


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2014)

trini if its good tren 600 mg is enough for anyone


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2014)

Be careful here, Mate. thats a bloody big jump and a hefty dose of Tren. I know you've got this but listen closely to your body when running doses that high. That much Tren would knacker me 

Be safe, Brother.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2014)

Currently in my 5th week of Tren and took my 3rd 500mg shot 2day...Not sure but I think it's getN ready to kick in
About an hr after I pinned I took a piss...it was the exact same color as my tren; if I was smart enough I would've caught it in a bottle re-filtered and re-injected for power lol fuk'N gross i Know
Also Im not sure if it's me or the weather today but my body is getting a warm sensation on/off...feels like it's humid/stuffy...it's kind of uncomfortable at times...
Still no physical changes or anything out the ordinary but I'll keep posted


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Currently in my 5th week of Tren and took my 3rd 500mg shot 2day...Not sure but I think it's getN ready to kick in
> About an hr after I pinned I took a piss...it was the exact same color as my tren; if I was smart enough I would've caught it in a bottle re-filtered and re-injected for power lol fuk'N gross i Know
> Also Im not sure if it's me or the weather today but my body is getting a warm sensation on/off...feels like it's humid/stuffy...it's kind of uncomfortable at times...
> Still no physical changes or anything out the ordinary but I'll keep posted



It begins....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

Pretty soon and trini will be in the shout from 1 to 2:30am 4:30 to 6am....


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 17, 2014)

Youre the only other guy ive heard confess that Tren causes liver stress.   Did it for me, and my buddy.   My only guess is that our tren is GOOD.  made from pellets and the solvent content is high?  i dunno, just a hunch.  but many others claim it wont effect the liver at all.  Mine AST/ALT was off the charts, doc wanted to scan my liver.    shortly after they returned to normal (3 weeks after last pin)

Say what you want, but Tren CAN and WILL effect your liver, and 3g NAC daily is a great way to keep that from happening. 





TriniJuice said:


> should've used one of those words, it would've best suited the topic...im used to saying preventative maintenance, but i'm preparing myself for the worst if it ever arises...
> Cialis for BP, 3g NAC daily, and how to control bloodwork shxt that tren effects like HDL, LDL, ALT, and AST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeus (Jun 17, 2014)

For me keeping mast equal to tren up to 100mg is effective. I can take tren to 150mg and leave mast at 100mg and be fine. 

For sleep melatonin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

Zeus said:


> For me keeping mast equal to tren up to 100mg is effective. I can take tren to 150mg and leave mast at 100mg and be fine.
> 
> For sleep melatonin.



Damn Zeus your a big dude. Very sexy. Yes very homo.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2014)

*Update*
I think i just had my 1st authentic tren experience last night....
Before i went to sleep (around 9) i was pacing back and 4th in my house....i was thinking of shxt that never happened but it was getting me pissed, pretty much my mind was racing and i was oblivious to it
it took me a good 10/15min to realize WTF am I getting riled up about, this shxt isn't even happening , by that time the sleeping remedy along w/the T3 kicked in and put my ass out...
I woke from a night terror around 11.... i had a dream vampires or sum shxt tore me to fukN shreds lmao it was pretty vividthough....needless to say when i awoke i was in a cold sweat and it felt as though my body temp was getting hot, cooling off, than getting hot again; i had my AC on as well (70 degrees)
My heart was also racing and i felt myself going in a tunnel vision drivin rage....it felt as though either my skin or my body was tightening and i just wanted to fuk some shxt up 
now when im sleep; i don't give a **** whats going on....im trynna sleep, so i kinda just laid there and i went back to normal after a while and fell right back asleep lol


End of week 5, Mon will be the start of week 6 w/another pin....maybe this will be my golden week
*Fingers-Crossed*


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should be considering how to "manage" or "cope" with the sides. There is no preventing them in most cases. Not speaking to things like your dick not working. I mean the nightmares, the insomnia, the crankiness, the gainzz, the sweats, the acne, the anxiety etc...[/QUOTE
> 
> This. Sides all depend on the person. Obviously more stable levels from injection frequency help with big swings etc. But know if you take tren there will be effects that have to be dealt with


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe tren isnt your cup of tea. Jmo



TriniJuice said:


> *Update*
> I think i just had my 1st authentic tren experience last night....
> Before i went to sleep (around 9) i was pacing back and 4th in my house....i was thinking of shxt that never happened but it was getting me pissed, pretty much my mind was racing and i was oblivious to it
> it took me a good 10/15min to realize WTF am I getting riled up about, this shxt isn't even happening , by that time the sleeping remedy along w/the T3 kicked in and put my ass out...
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> *Update*
> I think i just had my 1st authentic tren experience last night....
> Before i went to sleep (around 9) i was pacing back and 4th in my house....i was thinking of shxt that never happened but it was getting me pissed, pretty much my mind was racing and i was oblivious to it
> it took me a good 10/15min to realize WTF am I getting riled up about, this shxt isn't even happening , by that time the sleeping remedy along w/the T3 kicked in and put my ass out...
> ...


hahahahahaha tren will play mind games on u..be a jedi night use the force my son


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 26, 2014)

Alright fellas another update for week 6....
I've come to the conclusion that I may have damaged my tren hormone during homebrewing process....my reasoning to this is minor gains/sides, since i have been making gains and getting sides i know it isn't bunk but even though this is my 1st run w/Tren being on 1Gram feels like im only on 100mg
Now i made my test using the same homebrew process via microwave and my bloods came back with test levels over 1400 and i was only on 240-260mg ew when i got those done so maybe tren hormone is easily damaged? i have no idea... can't seem to find any articles/post/threads directly responding or having info on damaging/degrading steroid powders
So what I've done this week is front loaded 600mg test and will be running Tren at "1-Gram" and test at 600mg for the next 2-3wks to gauge sides/results before i decided to fully drop tren and just run test at 1gram
I'll post in my other thread how i"ll be brewing future batches....auto-clave method


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Alright fellas another update for week 6....
> I've come to the conclusion that I may have damaged my tren hormone during homebrewing process....my reasoning to this is minor gains/sides, since i have been making gains and getting sides i know it isn't bunk but even though this is my 1st run w/Tren being on 1Gram feels like im only on 100mg
> Now i made my test using the same homebrew process via microwave and my bloods came back with test levels over 1400 and i was only on 240-260mg ew when i got those done so maybe tren hormone is easily damaged? i have no idea... can't seem to find any articles/post/threads directly responding or having info on damaging/degrading steroid powders
> So what I've done this week is front loaded 600mg test and will be running Tren at "1-Gram" and test at 600mg for the next 2-3wks to gauge sides/results before i decided to fully drop tren and just run test at 1gram
> I'll post in my other thread how i"ll be brewing future batches....auto-clave method



Autoclaving isn't a brewing method. It's a way to sterilize the gear under pressure. 

I think tren's boiling point is higher than that of test so if you damaged the tren, the test would be fukked up too.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Autoclaving isn't a brewing method. It's a way to sterilize the gear under pressure.
> 
> I think tren's boiling point is higher than that of test so if you damaged the tren, the test would be fukked up too.



Still getting the terminology wrong....thought autoclave was what u called using a hot plate
Notes edited...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Still getting the terminology wrong....thought autoclave was what u called using a hot plate
> Notes edited...



No a hot plate is something you can use to heat solutions or chemicals gradually and accurately. Some even come wih magnetic stirrers. 

Autoclave/pressure cooker is used to sterilize the solution after you filter it. It uses elevated pressure to raise the boiling point of water and uses steam or wet heat as a means of sterilization. Wet heat typically penetrates quicker and more efficiently than dry heat, except maybe for oil based solutions.


----------



## gogetta (Aug 11, 2014)

losieloos said:


> The only sides I get from tren is GAINZZZZZZ.



LOL...I'll take and order of tren and go ahead and give me a side of GAINZZZZZZ and make it super size!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No a hot plate is something you can use to heat solutions or chemicals gradually and accurately. Some even come wih magnetic stirrers.
> 
> *Autoclave/pressure cooker is used to sterilize the solution after you filter it*. It uses elevated pressure to raise the boiling point of water and uses steam or wet heat as a means of sterilization. Wet heat typically penetrates quicker and more efficiently than dry heat, except maybe for oil based solutions.



Edited, taking back what I said!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *Autoclaving isn't a brewing method. It's a way to sterilize the gear under pressure.
> *
> I think tren's boiling point is higher than that of test so if you damaged the tren, the test would be fukked up too.



Edited, taking back what I said!


----------



## shenky (Aug 11, 2014)

Not to beat a dead horse, but what about the cardiovascular effects of tren? How can I mitigate those side effects ?

I am most concerned with the grappling and tren combo because of that, but I'm convinced there's a way to avoid it


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting on bloods for Microwaved Test lol....


----------



## Gt500face (Aug 11, 2014)

I experienced night sweats for the first week and nothing after that. I was shedding fat and water like crazy on it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 12, 2014)

Your thread shouldn't be cluttered with arguing. I'll take care of it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2014)

Good show, Guys. Good on ya' for working this out.

Now kiss and lets get back to debating if Trini should up his Tren dose to 2 grams or 3.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2014)

you still popping along @ 1g???


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 13, 2014)

The tren powders I got were cut (my assumption) at 1g felt like I was on 100mg
My next cycle of LEGIT Tren will actually be 1g
Planning 1g Test, 1g Tren E, 5-600mg Mast E & 75-100mg Var


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> The tren powders I got were cut (my assumption) at 1g felt like I was on 100mg
> My next cycle of LEGIT Tren will actually be 1g
> Planning 1g Test, 1g Tren E, 5-600mg Mast E & 75-100mg Var



.......thats an expensive cycle.  Unless your doing this for 3 weeks.
Anyways.  Gotta love obama and his rebate plans.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> .......thats an expensive cycle.  Unless your doing this for 3 weeks.
> Anyways.  Gotta love obama and his rebate plans.



This was so wrong, its right.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> The tren powders I got were cut (my assumption) at 1g felt like I was on 100mg
> My next cycle of LEGIT Tren will actually be 1g
> Planning 1g Test, 1g Tren E, 5-600mg Mast E & 75-100mg Var



Why the hell would you run all that shit?

1g of tren and 1g of test would be all you need.

That's bad if _I_ say there's too much shit.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 14, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Why the hell would you run all that shit?
> 
> 1g of tren and 1g of test would be all you need.
> 
> That's bad if _I_ say there's too much shit.



This is the intended cycle I layed out;

1g Tren E 1-10wk (12wk if I could handle it)
5-600mg Mast E 1-10wk (12wk)
1g Test Cyp 1-16wk (18)
75-100mg Var 10/12wk-16 (18)

Var would be ran after Tren was dropped

Only reason I plan on running Mast w/cycle is bcuz most ppl recommend it w/Tren 2combat the personality changes (can't think of the word) pretty much to keep that "feel good" vibe
-precautionary measure

Also bcuz "Mast complements Tren"
-why not take FULL advantage


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2014)

Gram of tren is ridonkulous. Hope it goes well for u trini.


----------



## anewguy (Aug 14, 2014)

I know many of you would never consider this, but Xanax is a lifesaver for me... Especially on tren. Try standing up in front of 100 people, sweating bullets, when you have anxiety issues and tren in your system... Benzos helped me with that and also with sleeping. 

Anyone considering this needs to consider that these drugs can be addictive and may not be worth the risk for you. For me... It is.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gram of tren is ridonkulous. Hope it goes well for u trini.



I hear ALOT of mixed stories about Tren,
pretty much what I've boiled it down 2 (from my readings)
Is..."It can be tamed by controlling E2" AND "Masteron"
Sooo that's why this current cycle im building up 2 1g Test and getting my e2 in "normal" ranges so I can just roll into that cycle w/o getting in over my head
Also I rather start high and go low (if need be) instead of vice-versa
Plus..."Everything is user dependant"

What is a lab-rat? Something you perform "individual" studies on...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 14, 2014)

Trini.
Many lab rats die in the process.

Dont you guys have a history of heart issues? Ok ill stop the black on black hate crimes.

It was nice knowing you trini.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 14, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Trini.
> Many lab rats die in the process.
> 
> Dont you guys have a history of heart issues? Ok ill stop the black on black hate crimes.
> ...



Hahahahaha;
I've already lost a foot to diabetes....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I hear ALOT of mixed stories about Tren,
> pretty much what I've boiled it down 2 (from my readings)
> Is..."It can be tamed by controlling E2" AND "Masteron"
> Sooo that's why this current cycle im building up 2 1g Test and getting my e2 in "normal" ranges so I can just roll into that cycle w/o getting in over my head
> ...


Absolutely man. Your smart enough to do this the right way. I'vehad shitty experiences with tren but I've also had great ones. That's why I said I hope everything goes smooth for you cus when it does tren is nice nice.


----------

